

Square Reader for Chip Cards - NSAID
https://squareup.com/shop/reader

======
dlubarov
See also [https://blog.squareup.com/townsquare/posts/now-available-
for...](https://blog.squareup.com/townsquare/posts/now-available-for-pre-
order-the-most-affordable-chip-card-reader-on-the-market)

------
omarforgotpwd
No longer free, needs charging. Sucks for Square.

